# How are my Virginians?



## slipperheads

Hey everyone, long time no see!

I have been living in Belgium the past few months and will be moving up to northern Virginia for an internship this summer. My trio of SIs are doing very well and am considering redoing the tank to put in plants that are more conducive to breeding! I am also working on a 200+ gallon build as well.

*I certainly hope we can all get together this summer for a nice meet and greet again.*

Will


----------



## Leaf28

I'm a Virginian also in nova.
I don't know who you are, but Im always looking for new friends
especially in the hobby. Im a member of Wamas the local reef
club.Maybe we can start a herp club.


----------



## slipperheads

Hey there buddy. I've been a member of the PDF hobby since 2007 but have trimmed down my collection to a couple tanks and one species. If you would like help with anything, let me know. 

How about we post our emails if we are not on the forum regularly so that we can contact each other for meets/ emergencies?

Will

hansonwg [at] live.com


----------



## mrzoggs

[email protected]

Hopefully we can get another meet going soon!


----------



## DarkElvis

i gotta ease into all this. i can already tell i need a new tank and i havent put frogs in my tank yet. they just have to "appear" one day... the wife may try to raise a hand to me.


----------



## Armson

I am not sure how many of us are up here in NOVA. 

I would venture a guess of about 20-30 some are more active than others. 



Eric usually is the leader of meetings in this area. 



-B


----------



## CJW

I'm right here in springfield. I don't really keep a whole lot lot at home but I've got a few frogs and toads (plus more nikita tads than I ever intended)


----------



## mrzoggs

Anyone in 757 besides darkelvis, eyeviper, and myself?


----------



## Chazuta

Leaf28 said:


> I'm a Virginian also in nova.
> I don't know who you are, but Im always looking for new friends
> especially in the hobby. Im a member of Wamas the local reef
> club.Maybe we can start a herp club.


I used to be a Wamas member also but I don't keep reef tanks anymore.
Have you heard of Vaherps.com? I just found the link on craigslist but I haven't register yet.


----------



## frogwatcher

Hey everyone glad I found a few people in the hobby. In planning on building my first viv soon. Its nice to know there are people in my area who enjoy darts.


----------



## SutorS

mornin' VA! [email protected]


----------



## Nath514

Glad to see so many people replying! 

comp.sci.nath5 at gmail.com

-Nathan


----------



## NickJR

Im in fairfax and always looking to trade frogs


[email protected]

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slipperheads

Thanks everyone for the emails so far. I am thinking about making a facebook group for Virginia Herp Keepers. Is this something you guys would be interested in, or are emails the best way to go!


----------



## SutorS

I think that'd be a great idea. I know some aren't on facebook, but we have dboard too for that.


----------



## Armson

Facebook group sounds like a great idea. It would be a good way to communicate quicker with local people for supplies. 


Armson23 @ hotmail...com


-B


----------



## Armson

So after speaking with my wife, she informed me that she would be more than willing to start a frog facebook group. ( she really just wants to keep an I on my frog buying ) 

Does someone else have a group going or would they like me to kick it off? 


-B


----------



## mrzoggs

I would join!


----------



## slipperheads

Whoever is dedicated enough is more than welcome to make the group, Armson that would work! I think it would be a lot of fun because it is way easier sharing/ communicating photos, etc. via facebook. So long as whomever makes it doesn't leave the group hanging at any point suddenly.


----------



## mrzoggs

You can also add administrators to your group incase you don't have enough time for it. I have a group for my mobile detailing project I work on so I know a little bit about it. If you ever run low on time to keep up with the group you can always just add someone from db who you trust to keep up with the group.


----------



## Armson

Group is up!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/473618302721298/members/

Bear with me while I work out the kinks. 




-B


----------



## Erikb3113

What is up guys, been wicked busy working, but the landscape work is slowing down so it is time for another build. My tanks are in desperate need of a little trim job too, lots of creeping fig if anyone wants some. No one kicking around ideas for a meet? You guys have to be bored with my collection.  

Erik
[email protected]

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Erikb3113

How do I join the Facebook group?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leaf28

Let's get a group meeting organized! !


----------



## Armson

Erikb3113 said:


> How do I join the Facebook group?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk 2



Eric, 

Sent you an invitation via email. 

If anyone else wants to join let me know. 


-B


----------



## edalessio42

I'm in Leesburg! Would love to join a meeting/group. 

[email protected]

-eric


----------



## Armson

edalessio42 said:


> I'm in Leesburg! Would love to join a meeting/group.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> -eric


Invite sent! 



-B


----------



## slipperheads

simply follow the link in my signature to navigate to the facebook group. I dont know why it isnt public.


----------



## eyeviper

I am up for a meet. I would host but we are in a new house and have no furniture plus construction going on. Seems like there is a decent group around.


----------



## Armson

§lipperhead said:


> simply follow the link in my signature to navigate to the facebook group. I dont know why it isnt public.



The Group is set to open and anyone can approve new member requests. 


-B


----------



## Armson

eyeviper said:


> I am up for a meet. I would host but we are in a new house and have no furniture plus construction going on. Seems like there is a decent group around.



If I can get my basement in decent shape, I would have one but it wouldn't be until October. 

-B


----------



## Charlie Q

I am VA born and raised, currently at VCU. Looking to get into the hobby, gathering materials for my viv, but it would be nice to know if there are any other members in the Richmond area. or Fredericksburg, that's where i'm originally from.


----------



## eyeviper

Ok if people want to come to virginia beach i'll open my house. It's bring your oen chair and beer lol suggested by domeone else. If people are interested for august it will have to be before the 10th or after the 20th. Let me know.


----------



## slipperheads

Im interested, ill be back in richmond by the 16th


----------



## mrzoggs

how is everyone doing? Im itchin for a cookout


----------



## eyeviper

good! I am down. As a side note I have a breeding pair of colons villegas line for sale if anyone is interested PM me. would like to move them.


----------



## NickJR

Anyone got frogs for trade

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eyeviper

I have a breeding trio of R. imitator taraboto Tor Linbo line I am willing to trade for pumilio, other thumbs.


----------



## mrzoggs

I have 3 male cobalts and 3 cobalt juvies. Looking for a female cobalt but cant seem to find one. Varaderos have starting mating and so far I have 2 tadpoles which have already been claimed. I will hopefully have more soon though.


----------



## DarkElvis

Waiting on that meet. Starting to get my feet wet an I need frog.


----------



## eyeviper

DarkElvis said:


> Waiting on that meet. Starting to get my feet wet an I need frog.


I have a patricia and some vivariums available if interested. PM me.


----------



## Erikb3113

Looks like we are waiting til spring?


----------



## Kudaria

mrzoggs said:


> Anyone in 757 besides darkelvis, eyeviper, and myself?


I am, no built viv yet or frogs. Christmas slowed down my viv building orders from NEHerps...on the other hand it slowed it down just enough to get in on the anniversary shipping special.


----------



## Charlie Q

I live in richmond, but it's not that far from 757.


----------



## Giga

i'm in virginia beach and i'm working on my dropoff viv but no frogs atm


----------



## Mantella71

Not in Virginia but close. Just south of Baltimore. I got back into darts/herps after a long break. Always looking for fellow froggers  Recently acquired a pair of leucs, 3 sub-adult azureus, pair of santa isabel's (tadpoles galore) and 2.3 varaderos. Gotta feeling it will get outta control quick. Thank God for a luvin and understanding wife!


----------



## Kudaria

Giga said:


> i'm in virginia beach and i'm working on my dropoff viv but no frogs atm


drop-off viv? Is that one with a water feature?


----------



## slipperheads

How is everyone doing? Looks like we never got anything off the ground. Just throwing another log in the fire.


----------



## mrzoggs

I'm ready when anyone else is and I have tons of frogs for sale/trade... We need to establish a date and place that everyone can agree on.


----------



## Erikb3113

I'm moving in the next month or so. Planning on putting something together when settled if it turns out right. I'm getting a bigger frog room


----------

